# Envoi de emails impossible avec Entourage: error 3259



## CarodeDakar (24 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour

Depuis 1 mois, je narrive plus à envoyer mes courriers avec Entourage (Microsoft Entoruage 2004 pour Mac) via POP, car mon adresse email provient de Yahoo. Par contre, aucune difficulté à recevoir mes messages. Je dois donc passer par le site de Yahoo pour répondre à chaque fois...

Jai un iBook G4 version 10.4.7.

Voici ce que mannonce Entourage à chaque opération « Recevoir » :

Le courrier na pas pu être envoyé.

Error : 3259

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

salut Caro  

as tu essay&#233; de r&#233;parer les autorisations (je sais, mais sait on jamais)

Est ce que l'adresse d'envoi est bien smtp.mail.yahoo.XXX (com, ca, fr...). Sinon, j'ai bien peur qu'il faille r&#233;installer entourage.

Autre piste, as tu plusieurs adresses mail, si oui, v&#233;rifies que tes envoies passent bien par le smtp yahoo. J'ai une adresse imap + POP; quelquefois, entourage refuse l'envoie par le smtp de imap. pas toujours :mouais:


renseignement pris: c'est une erreur time out li&#233;e &#224; exchange. As tu un compte exchange ou imap?


Salut vous deux 

&#199;a serait sympa, si les anciens montraient l'exemple aux nioubes, j'arr&#234;te pas de leur dire de lire les annonces en t&#234;te de forum, et de bien regarder ce qui est &#233;crit en rouge dans le titre du forum "Applications" :


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2006)

Sinon, Caro, v&#233;rifie bien que l'adresse de d&#233;part (cf image ci dessous) correspond bien au compte SMTP que tu utilise.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

désolé Pascal. D'autant que je le dis dans la plupart des cas.:rose:


----------



## CarodeDakar (24 Septembre 2006)

Désolé d'avoir posté au mauvais endroit. Croyant bien faire, j'ai cru que mon message devait être posté dans Applications, voyant dans Entourage une application et non une fonction d'Internet - quoique, effectivement, Yahoo est totalement Internet. :rose: 

Bref, nioub un jour, nioub toujours  . 

Merci Pascal et Olivier, je regarde ça ce soir!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Septembre 2006)

La partie la plus importante de ma diatribe, c'est celle que j'ai ici mise en gras. 



Pascal dans le post de ZRXolivier a dit:


> Salut vous deux
> 
> Ça serait sympa, si les anciens montraient l'exemple aux nioubes, *j'arrête pas de leur dire de lire les annonces en tête de forum*, et de bien regarder ce qui est écrit en rouge dans le titre du forum "Applications" :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2006)

oui, mais d'un autre coté, te lire est toujours un vrai plaisir.

Merci Pascal:love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (26 Septembre 2006)

Olivier, je n'ai qu'une seul adresse de courriel. 

R&#233;installer Entourage????:mouais: 

Petite question... qu'est-ce qu'un  compte exchange ou imap?

---

Voil&#224; ce qui pourrait &#234;tre arriv&#233; (&#233;crit sur Yahoo):



> Je peux recevoir mais pas envoyer de courriel avec mon client de messagerie.
> 
> Certains fournisseurs d'acc&#232;s n'acceptent pas que des messages soient envoy&#233;s depuis d'autres serveurs SMTP que leurs propres serveurs. Si vous avez param&#233;tr&#233; votre client messagerie en saisissant dans le champ "Courrier sortant (SMTP)" le nom des serveurs Yahoo! smtp.mail.yahoo.ca et constatez que vous pouvez recevoir des messages mais pas en envoyer, vous devez d&#233;s lors utiliser le nom de serveur SMTP de votre fournisseur d'acc&#232;s &#224; la place de celui de Yahoo! Contactez votre fournisseur d'acc&#232;s pour conna&#238;tre l'adresse de leurs serveurs SMTP



OR, j'ai fait un horrible choix de fournisseur en arrivant au Canada ("Sympatico", tu parles d'un nom...). Ils ne s'occupent pas de Macintosh... en tout cas, ils ne prennent pas en charge Apple, quant au "sans fil" et maintenant, quant &#224; la messagerie Pop... 

Je suis en beau... je les ai appel&#233;, et effectivement, &#231;a ne fait pas partie de leurs priorit&#233;s. OR, au Canada (et c'est large lol!) Sympatico est l'un des principaux fournisseurs d'Internet, puisque c'est aussi un pendant de "Bell Canada", le #1 en t&#233;l&#233;phonie, depuis plus de 100 ans...


----------



## macmarco (28 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Olivier, je n'ai qu'une seul adresse de courriel.
> 
> Réinstaller Entourage????:mouais:
> 
> ...





Bonsoir Caro. 
As-tu essayé en choisissant le smtp de sympatico ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Septembre 2006)

Oui, Marco, et là, je n'arrive même plus à recevoir d'email.

Voici le serveur de courrier entrant: pophm.sympatico.ca et le sortant: smtphm.sympatico.ca

Ça un smtp avec hm, ça vous dit de quoi????


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

j'y avais pas pensé. Pour la réception, tu peux utiliser ton pop habituel et utiliser le smtp.XXX. sympatico pour l'envoi. (n'oublies pas de cocher garder une copie dans les paramètres du compte).

As tu un accès à tes mails via le web? si oui, il doit y avoir une option pour les rerouter vers une autre adresse. 

Essayes et dis nous.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Ça un smtp avec hm, ça vous dit de quoi????



Hautement Merdique ? 

Sinon, Olive à raison, tu es obligée de passer par leur SMTP (encore que ...), mais tu peux utiliser un autre serveur POP si tu as une autre adresse.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Hautement Merdique ?
> 
> Sinon, Olive à raison, tu es obligée de passer par leur SMTP (encore que ...), mais tu peux utiliser un autre serveur POP si tu as une autre adresse.




adoubé, il m'a adoubé.

Monsieur, j'aime beaucoup ce que vous fates.


----------



## CarodeDakar (29 Septembre 2006)

Merci Olivier et Pascal  

Bon, je comprends à moitier, vous devinez...  :rose: 

Je récapitules comme pour une petite de CE1...:

1) Pour les messages de réceptions, je garde ceci:



> Serveur de message entrant (POP3) :	pop.mail.yahoo.ca



2) Pour les messages d'envoi, je mets: 



> smtphm.sympatico.ca



---

Oui Olivier,  j'ai accès à mes mails, via le site Yahoo, sans problème. Mais je trouve très très pratique de répondre sur Entourage (because ça corrige). 

---

Dernier point, Olivier, je ne trouve pas cette coche (dans "envoi de courrier, des paramètres du compte?):



> n'oublies pas de cocher garder une copie dans les paramètres du compte).



Quand je vais dans "options avancées" toujours dans les paramètres du compte pour envoi de courriers:

- Le service SMTP nécessite une connexion sécurisée (SSL)
- Ignorer le port SMTP par défaut: 25
- Les serveur SMTP requiert une authentification

- Domaine pour les adresses non reconnues: yahoo.ca

---

Merci 1000 fois, car franchement, je me sens totalement inapte face aux techniques informatiques "by myself", ce qui fait que j'apprécie beaucoup votre aide.


----------



## macmarco (29 Septembre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Merci Olivier et Pascal
> 
> Bon, je comprends &#224; moitier, vous devinez...  :rose:
> 
> ...






En fait, ce dont parle Olivier, c'est l'option de suppression des messages sur le serveur, une fois r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;s.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2006)

merci macmarco.

Caro, réussis tu à récupérer tes mails avec le pop de yahoo? 
pour l'envoi; essayes avec smtp.sympatico.ca. Appelles les ou fouilles sur leur site, normalement tu devrais trouver une rubrique du style support: settings/paramêtres, send/envoie, receipt/réception. c'est vrai que le smtphm?

faut bien qu'ils partent ces mails... au fait, dans l'onglet envoies, essayes de rentrer tes infos: login et mot de passe. on sait jamais.


----------



## CarodeDakar (30 Septembre 2006)

:rose: OUPS, j'avais oublié Marco, dans mes remerciements, surtout que tu es un soutien toujours présent :love: 

Oui, oui, Olivier, je réussis à récupérer mes messages, depuis toujours. C'est l'envoi de message qui cause problème. 

OK, je tente quelques uns de ces changements de nouveau.

Merci encore, vous êtes vraiment gentils.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

trouvé sur le net:

Serveur POP : pop1.sympatico.ca
Serveur SMTP : smtp1.sympatico.ca
Serveur IMAP : non

essayes ce smtp pour voir.



courage, la belle province mérite au minimum qu'on passe le temps qu'il faut pour que tu puisses écrire.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2006)

http://www.commentcamarche.net/faq/sujet-893-messagerie-adresses-serveurs-pop-et-smtp-des-fai


Site répertoriant la plupart des fai ! y compris canadien !! Sympa.


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

Olivier        INCROYABLE! Ça fait plus d'un mois que je cherche...     

En fait, il fallait que je reste avec yahoo pour le serveur entrant, et pour le sortant, il fallait que je prenne l'adresse que tu viens de me mentionnenr pour sympatico.

Tu viens de me rendre un peu plus professionnelle dans mon boulot! 

Que veux-tu que je donne en cadeau à ton fils à Sainte-Foy?  

Vraiment, je te remercie de tout coeur


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Olivier        INCROYABLE! Ça fait plus d'un mois que je cherche...
> 
> En fait, il fallait que je reste avec yahoo pour le serveur entrant, et pour le sortant, il fallait que je prenne l'adresse que tu viens de me mentionnenr pour sympatico.
> 
> ...




si tu pouvais lui donner un peu de raison, l'est tête en l'air en ce moment :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:


> Que veux-tu que je donne en cadeau à ton fils à Sainte-Foy?



:mouais: Olive aussi, il a un fils au CEGEP ?


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

Non, ça doit pas, je viens de faire un méchant mélange de genres... :rose: :rose: :rose: 

De nouveau, merci à tous de votre aide.   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> :mouais: Olive aussi, il a un fils au CEGEP ?




Cegep est une écolé canadienne. 

Ben non, mon fils n'est pas au canada, il est à Louvain la Neuve (Belgique). Bon, lui, il a pas de blême de mail, il a pas internet, il en veut pô!!!

Content pour toi Caro:love: . Toujours un plaisir d'échanger avec toi Pascal


----------



## CarodeDakar (2 Octobre 2006)

Un Cégep est un Collège d'enseignement général et d'études professionnelles. On a entre 17 et 20 ans, normalement. Ça nous dirige vers l'université, ou le boulot!

Et c'est uniquement... québécois! Pas ailleurs 

(désolé pour le flooooood..... Plus jamais, plus jamais, plus jamais...:rose:  )


----------

